# Big Radius Timbers



## JMC (Dec 2, 2011)

I have 16 of these 10"x25"x12' Timbers to make into radius truss componants. Hope the link works. Enjoy


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks good James. Thanks for showing us how it's done.

(I embedded the video for you). 



.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 2, 2011)

looks Great!


----------



## JMC (Dec 2, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Looks good James. Thanks for showing us how it's done.
> 
> (I embedded the video for you).
> 
> ...


How do you embed it, or is that a Moderator thing?


----------



## Daren (Dec 2, 2011)

JMC said:


> How do you embed it, or is that a Moderator thing?



Up at the top right of a new post there is an icon that looks like a TV. It is a drop down that allows you to embed. Click it and paste the URL of the video.

Hey cool chunk of wood you are working on there BTW. 


.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2011)

JMC said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good James. Thanks for showing us how it's done.
> ...



Not a mod thing. Look at the image and see if you got it . . . . 


[attachment=399]




.....


----------



## Daren (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like Kevin and I are doing the same thing we have for years...posting at exactly the same time.


.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just about to say that . . . . . 



.


----------



## Daren (Dec 2, 2011)

I know...


.


----------



## JMC (Dec 2, 2011)

2 peas in a pod. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Part 2 Inside radius;


----------



## CodyS (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job James. Izat you on the Husky or a worker? Did you drill a hole in the bar for the pusher stick or is there something else he's grabbing onto. Maybe you got a hole in the bar & a screw in the stick? Nice looking load of timbers on the trailer in the background. 

Edit: I just noticed the bolt in the bar never mind on that. Nice design.

Note: This YT embed wasn't working either. There were two url strings back-to-back. I'm guessing what you did was paste the string into the text box, then highlighted it, then clicked the YT tags from the drop-dowen, then pasted the string into the box again. I'm guessing because that's what I did the first time. 

I know I need to get these tutorials done but I wanted tell you how to do it now so you'll keep posting videos. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellant guess Kevin. Yes that's me.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2011)

I really like the guides that you've attached to the bar.


----------

